

Offer HN: I will work for free this Wednesday in São Paulo or REMOTE - just_testing

I want to meet startups in São Paulo or nice remote ones and I thought of trying new things, so... I&#x27;ll do anything. No task is big or small. You could have me move boxes, enter data, clean up the floor, but here is a list of areas where you could find me most useful:<p>- Sysadmin - Python Programming - UX - Translations- Analytics - Finance<p>About me: mathematician&#x2F;programmer&#x2F;sysadmin, worked in startups and in the financial market. Loves to wear as many hats as possible. Recently took an sabbatical to go to meditation retreats and is coming back to the market.<p>If you have nothing for me to do, I&#x27;m just as happy to drop in for a chat.<p>Send me an email: tiagofassoni at gmail<p>Or look my resumé: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;a.fancyresu.me
======
seven
Let me make this clickable: [http://a.fancyresu.me](http://a.fancyresu.me)

Really fancy! :)

~~~
just_testing
Thank you!

------
soneca
Tiago, this week we have the Campus Party, with a huge are of startups called
Startups & Makers. More than 200 startups will be there on the free are ( the
Open Campus).

A great place to meet new startups! I will be there with mine, if you want to
meet there, email me!

------
benjaminlewis
Hey Tiago,

Always great to hear from other Sao Paulo-based people on here. Hit me up @
Ben@4vets.com.br

------
abuiles
hey man, send me an email builes.adolfo@gmail.com if you want to grab a
coffee.

